# X-trail Problem



## jp1580 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi guys,
this is my first post on this site. I am a proud owner of a 2003 X-trail tdi. I've had that car for a couple of years now. Recently i've been noticing that the truck is lacking some power. when i opened the hood, i noticed some oil residue on the intercooler pipes both the inlet and outlet. i took it apart and cleaned up the oil that was inside and out thinking that it would solve the problem. I still get no power. what might be the problem. is is the turbo. i feel a little boost at around 2500rpm but it's not as strong as couple of years ago. what do you guys recommend me to check or fix. i do not want to take it to the dealer and have them replace every parts when there's only one that really need to be changed.

i had the clutch replaced two months ago. ever since then, i've been hearing a noise coming from maybe the linkage everytime i go over a pothole or bump. what should i look for to solve the problem?

thank you for your help guys.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

You may find some answers here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/120339-2006-x-trail-dci-turbo-diesel-shuddering-problem-fixed-well-maybe-not.html?highlight=turbo


----------



## jp1580 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you ValBoo. I'm checking the site right now.


----------



## jp1580 (Jul 10, 2007)

from the link you sent me, i think that they are referring to the serie II. I think mine is a serie 1. Where should i look to verify the ECU number. from what i understand A,B,C ECUs are re-programmable. D ECUs have to be replaced.
anyone has reported turbo problems? i think that it might be the turbo. Can anyone let me know what test should i do to find out if the turbo is deffective.

thank you

JP


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

You might find this useful JP: http://www.turbodynamics.co.uk/fault_finder.htm


----------



## jp1580 (Jul 10, 2007)

i'll check it out ASAP.


----------

